# Help me choose which carb to use



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

Hello
I am trying to decide if I want to rebuild a carb for my engine.
The Quadrajet I have on the engine now is wrong it has the gas line coming in from the side.
The engine is a stock 1967 400 YS Block Auto Trans with power brakes and AC and it has the AIR system.

So the carb is not the correct carb the distributor vacuum advance did not have the second connection on it.

I will not reinstall the AIR system.

I have two other Pontiac carbs one from a 67 GTO Manual Trans 7027263 and the other from a 73-74 Manual Transmission 7043263

So my question is what is the difference in a Manual and Auto Carb? 
If I can use one of these which would be the better to use for reliability and interchange

Seems to me the 67 one would work with the stock manifold...

So any advice and guidance is welcomed

Thanks in advance


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

goat671 said:


> Hello
> I am trying to decide if I want to rebuild a carb for my engine.
> The Quadrajet I have on the engine now is wrong it has the gas line coming in from the side.
> The engine is a stock 1967 400 YS Block Auto Trans with power brakes and AC and it has the AIR system.
> ...


in my opinion, i would use the best core. you should be able to tune it to work with auto.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

I would tend to agree with ponchonlefty. Go with the best core. If both are fine then consider if you can use the choke setup on the 3263. Also, consider which has the proper amount of vacuum ports you may need, although you should be able to tap off the manifold if needed.

I shelved the A.I.R. system on my Tempest as well but I was always intrigued with the dual distributor vacuum advance.
Jim


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

I understand to use the best core. 
So the carb it self is the same for auto or manual just adjusted differently?
If I block of the hot air passage under the carb would that help determine which choke / carb I should use?


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

goat671 said:


> I understand to use the best core.
> So the carb it self is the same for auto or manual just adjusted differently?
> If I block of the hot air passage under the carb would that help determine which choke / carb I should use?


the throttle bracket may differ. blocking the air passage will help cool the carb but the choke should still function. you may be able to use an electric choke from a newer carb but i don't know for sure.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

goat671 said:


> I understand to use the best core.
> So the carb it self is the same for auto or manual just adjusted differently?
> If I block of the hot air passage under the carb would that help determine which choke / carb I should use?


I have a 67 with nearly the same specs as you, and although I use an Edelbrock carb, for your reference, my car was numbers matching with the TH400 and dual gate Hurst... I swapped out the TH400 for a Tremec 5 speed, and kept the same carb settings.

In 67, the kickdown was electric, so theres not much diff.

Run any vacuum stuff off the manifold and a splitter, if you need to.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Run the best core and you'll be fine. Be sure to use the '67-only steel plate under the carb to stop exhaust heat from getting to the carb. In '67, the distributor did NOT have a dual vacuum line on the distributor. That was a bit later. Get the right can and install it, and use direct manifold vacuum.


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

geeteeohguy said:


> Run the best core and you'll be fine. Be sure to use the '67-only steel plate under the carb to stop exhaust heat from getting to the carb. In '67, the distributor did NOT have a dual vacuum line on the distributor. That was a bit later. Get the right can and install it, and use direct manifold vacuum.


I read an article in one of the restro manuals the AIR system uses two vacuum lines on the distributor.
Edit: Now that Jim mentioned it I do remember I read it in the service manual

I do not know if I have the steel plate but I was planning on plugging the hot air ports on the manifold anyway.

Now how do I decide which is the best core?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> Run the best core and you'll be fine. Be sure to use the '67-only steel plate under the carb to stop exhaust heat from getting to the carb. In '67, the distributor did NOT have a dual vacuum line on the distributor. That was a bit later. Get the right can and install it, and use direct manifold vacuum.



Double check your Service Manual. The Firebirds and GTO's that had the California A.I.R. system had the dual port vacuum advance. Recall that GoatRoper had this on his original 1967 California A.I.R. system that he was restoring.

Note the distributors and their applications. The F/8 (Firebird) and T/8 (Tempest) are shown below. The F/8 dist. #1111252 is the same one used for the T/8 GTO. The full size cars P/8 (Pontiac) used them as well. 1968 used the dual port as a standard item, not just for the A.I.R system, and was connected to the "vacuum tree" at the intake water crossover. It proved more problematic, so a Service Bulletin was issued capping off the "retard port" and adding a jumper hose on the vacuum tree.

1967 F/8 400-4bbl 1111252 with A.I.R.
1967 F/8 & T/8 326-2bbl 1111199 with A.I.R.
1967 400 1111253 w/o spark retard
1967 T/8 GTO 4bbl 1111250 except TI or MT, with A.I.R.
1967 T/8 GTO 4bbl 1111252 except TI, with A.I.R. and MT

1967 Pontiac Original Duel Vacuum Distributor #1111199 7A 31 (Build Date of 01/3









1967 Pontiac Original Duel Vacuum Distributor #1111199 7A 31 (Build Date of 01/3 | eBay


Very nice condition.



www.ebay.com





NOS 1967 PONTIAC 8 CYL W/ A.I.R. FIREBIRD GTO TEMPEST DISTRIBUTOR VACUUM ADVANCE
1 NORS Borg Warner V362 DUAL PORT Distributor Vacuum Advance. Replaces: 1115367









NOS 1967 PONTIAC 8 CYL W/ A.I.R. FIREBIRD GTO TEMPEST DISTRIBUTOR VACUUM ADVANCE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NOS 1967 PONTIAC 8 CYL W/ A.I.R. FIREBIRD GTO TEMPEST DISTRIBUTOR VACUUM ADVANCE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great info there, PJ. I stand corrected. Being in CA all my life, have never seen one on any '67 GTO in the past 45 years, likely due to modifications done back in the day. My own '67 is a federal car that came to CA from Tennessee in 1983, so never had AIR either. Have two friends that have AIR CA '67's and don't have the dual diaphragm dist. Likely changed out early on. I have a dual diaphragm dist. in my stash, but it came off a later GTO, IIRC.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> Great info there, PJ. I stand corrected. Being in CA all my life, have never seen one on any '67 GTO in the past 45 years, likely due to modifications done back in the day. My own '67 is a federal car that came to CA from Tennessee in 1983, so never had AIR either. Have two friends that have AIR CA '67's and don't have the dual diaphragm dist. Likely changed out early on. I have a dual diaphragm dist. in my stash, but it came off a later GTO, IIRC.


Yep, probably very few still out there on the 1967's as they were a problem from the beginning - enough so that Pontiac issued the Service Bulletin. My '68 Lemans has one and only the advance nipple was connected. I am sure many might have the original distrib. and just installed a single nipple vacuum advance. It would be needed for a concours resto on a California A.I.R. car and even then, I would plug up the retard feature and make it look correct.

Personally, I have never seen an original AIR car/set-up, just in pictures. You know all the cars of the 70's with their smog pumps got removed/or belts removed as one of the first things you did.


----------

